

GitHub for Mac 1.1 - joshaber
https://github.com/blog/988-github-for-mac-1-1

======
johnthedebs
Looks like a great update (line-by-line committing ftw). I mainly use GitX for
git GUI duties, but this looks like it's ready to replace GitX.

It's very handy to be able to switch between projects easily from within the
app, and the direct GitHub integration is icing on the cake. The only not-
awesome thing I noticed is some general lag and flickering, but hopefully
that'll get worked out soon. The team at GitHub is doing some fantastic work.

~~~
po
This is definitely a great update and it's getting close, but for me this
still can't replace gitx. I absolutely need something that can show a tree-
view version of the repo branches. Even the CLI can do this. The web UI has
the network graph view which is ok but not great since it doesn't really show
branching.

It's so tempting to use a list-view because it looks nice and simple, is easy
to implement and it hides complexity. The problem is that I need a view into
that complexity to use git. The git model is a tree (or graph even) and to not
display it that way just makes things harder.

I think what gitx has is still the best.

------
drewda
I like the simplicity of Github for Mac. It's a very clean interface. Still,
it feels like it's designed for an iPhone screen, not a computer screen. I've
been enjoying SourceTree* recently because it shows more on one screen--seems
like a good package for when you outgrow Github for Mac.

* <http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/>

~~~
drewda
I didn't realize how many different Git GUI clients there are on Mac OS:

\- <http://www.gitboxapp.com/> \- <http://www.git-tower.com/> \-
<http://gitx.frim.nl/> \- <http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/>

in addition to Github for Mac.

------
bryanh
Two annoying things I noticed:

* Spelling correction in commit messages. * Option-Z commits instead of undos when entering a commit message.

~~~
nspragmatic
> Option-Z commits instead of undos when entering a commit message.

Cmd-z. Opt-z types ohm: Ω.

I wonder why they did that.

~~~
MaysonL
That's omega, which is used as a symbol for ohms. It's also [and originally]
the last letter in the Greek alphabet.

~~~
nspragmatic
I see, thanks. I originally wrote omega (I knew it was the last letter,
alpha/omega and such), but changed it after checking the character viewer in
OS X, which called it an ohm.

~~~
duskwuff
Capital letter omega is U+3A9: Ω

Ohm sign is U+2126: Ω

They probably look identical in most (if not all) fonts, but they're treated
as two separate characters in Unicode.

------
csytan
I wrote a simple plugin for Sublime Text that opens the GitHub app and it's
been working quite well as a replacement for Textmate & Git bundle.

There's been a few rare times where I've had to drop back to command line
because of crashes, but I'm glad to see it's being maintained and updated.

~~~
james33
Mind making your plugin publicly available?

~~~
csytan
Done. <https://github.com/csytan/sublime-text-2-github>

Funny how writing the documentation took the same amount of time as writing
the code for this. :)

------
phil
They added line by line committing!

That is awesome, I've been using citool for that forever, even though it's
ugly on a Mac. (Along with diffing, commit surgery is one of the few tasks
where a GUI really scores big).

~~~
X-Istence
Check out GitX, it has supported this for a while.

------
bryanh
I'm a big fan of the GitHub for Mac GUI, I still have to drop down to the
terminal to handle a few specific commands (especially when the GUI gets stuck
in a merge conflict loop), but it helps me quickly handle stuff and thumb
through local repos, especially helping me visualize stuff.

One thing I've noticed is that GitHub's web interface often misrepresents the
number of branches we have. The number count is correct, but master is the
only branch visible. And it only seems to happen after merges with the GUI...

~~~
kneath
On the website, we only show you branches with unique commits. So if you merge
a branch, it won't appear. This kind of sucks, but that page will get better
with time.

------
radimm
The interface certainly does look good, but man, I miss some consistency in
navigation! And is it so hard to have mouse free control for application that
is essentially GIT client?

~~~
eschaton
Why would you expect "mouse-free control" for an application whose user
experience is fundamentally designed around a pointer?

Of course, GitHub for Mac should leverage Mac OS X's Accessibility
infrastructure so it works with assistive technologies like VoiceOver and full
keyboard control (I hope it does!) but I suspect from your comment that's not
what you're looking for.

------
ozataman
Great stuff, but I'm just too addicted to Magit on Emacs. It's a great luxury
to never have to switch out of your editor.

------
ComputerGuru
I tried GitHub for Mac, but find that a combination of command line git and
Tower for line-by-line committing works best.

~~~
ComputerGuru
And I'm being downvoted because some people here feel that a link to one
application shouldn't have comments recommending another?

------
gumbo72
Is there anything like this, but for linux?

~~~
cpeterso
They are not GitHub GUI clients, but I like git-cola for preparing commits and
Giggle for viewing revision history.

LWN article about Giggle: <https://lwn.net/Articles/390422/>

~~~
gumbo72
Thanks!

------
solutionyogi
Line Committing is a killer feature. Right now, I force myself to check in
code for the smallest change because I want my commit to reflect a meaningful
change. I could certainly save a lot of time if I had the flexibility to make
bunch of changes in the file and then commit them in separate hunks.

~~~
zpao
You've always been able to do that via the command line (`git add -p <file>`)
but it's definitely great to see it in a more user friendly form.

~~~
daemianmack
Sort of. -p considers consecutive lines a single hunk. Often, that's not what
I want. Luckily, there is magit: <http://philjackson.github.com/magit/>

~~~
troels
You can split the hunks into smaller ones.

~~~
rbonvall
And you can also edit the patch manually.

~~~
rmgraham
I resisted the edit option of git-add -p for a long time because I was afraid
of messing something up with a low level tool... big mistake! So easy to use!

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Plus if you make a patch that doesn't apply it will just error out and you can
try again. And if you add anything extra by mistake you can easily back it out
with something like git reset HEAD <file> or git reset -p

------
slig
Sorry the stupid question, but: does this work with any git repo or this app
is exclusively for github?

~~~
guptaneil
This works with any git repo. I've been using it with my personal git repos on
my own server since the first release.

------
injekt
Great update, I love the line-by-line committing. One thing that would sell me
on this app, though, is having an interface for repo issues. Without that,
this is more of a "Git for mac" than a "GitHub for mac", in my opinion.

Keep up the great work guys!

------
james33
The speed improvements are immediately noticeable and make a world of
difference!

------
te_chris
I've been using sourcetree lately, really, really enjoying it - though line
committing is pretty cool, I have apps hosted in places other than github
though.

~~~
shadowfiend
Github for Mac actually works with any remote repository. The link to Github
is superficial.

------
ThomPete
I am a designer but I use Tower for mac for when I commit my code to the
repository. Anyone know if I am missing out on something with GitHub?

~~~
jcheng
From what I've seen, not really. GitHub.app saves you from needing to know
what staging, push, pull, fetch are. If you're already productive with Tower
then I think going to GitHub.app would be like putting the training wheels
back on.

~~~
rodh257
which would you recommend for a designer to use as an intro to Git and source
control in general? I'm trying to get my partner into git to collaborate with
me. Is this client still just as easy when using it on a non github repo? or
is its integration with github its main drawcard?

~~~
veidr
I recommend Tower for designers, and SourceTree for developers. The github
client has nice integration with github, but it is not as well-designed as
Tower and not as powerful and workflow-efficient as SourceTree, IMO.

------
rnadna
It would be nice if it handled issues. Their iphone app does that, but nothing
else ... so one wonders whether they could combine the two.

------
jigs_up
Now I want a mac

------
nomdeplume
download link <http://mac.github.com/>

------
stblack
Version 1.1 is crashing like a pig on Snow Leopard for me. This instability
looks chronic; Ground Control to Major Tom.

My mistake appears to be adding a repo that lives in a Windows 7 Parallels VM,
something that Git Tower handles reliably with ease.

EDIT: two application force-quits and restarts later, it's working better. My
crime may have been dragging a bunch of repos into the application window.
There's no progress indication, buy Github Mac 1.1 may have been background
processing and therefore seeming hung? Who knows. It's better now.

